# Rita Ora - in a white wrap around swimsuit spending holiday season with her family in St-Barths, 21.12.2019 (36x)



## Bowes (23 Dez. 2019)

*Rita Ora - in a white wrap around swimsuit spending holiday season with her family in St-Barths, 21.12.2019*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## redbeard (23 Dez. 2019)

:thx: für sexy Rita!


----------



## mickdara (23 Dez. 2019)

:WOW:Rita looking pretty hot in her white swimsuit, thanks BOWES!!!:thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2019)

sie hat ne geile Figur


----------



## stuftuf (25 Dez. 2019)

einfach nur MEGA

thx2


----------



## domen (25 Dez. 2019)

Vielen lieben Dank


----------



## prediter (25 Dez. 2019)

:thumbup::thx::thx::WOW:


----------



## kinoo (26 Dez. 2019)

großartige Glückwünsche.


----------



## severinb (27 Dez. 2019)

danke, hübsches motiv!


----------



## Patrickppp (27 Dez. 2019)

vielen dank.


----------



## eder82 (11 Jan. 2020)

Love her cameltoe too


----------

